# Is Sempron a 64bit processor?



## IG (Nov 17, 2005)

I recently bougth an AMD Sempron 754 pin processor and the box showed the AMD 64 logo.
I had specificalled asked for a 64 bit sempron processor.
Now I am unsure of whether it is a 64 bit processor or not.
Right clicking on my computer and viewing the properties did not show any difference.
Could someone pls let me know how I can find out?


----------



## dabster (Nov 18, 2005)

Yes, Newer Sempron With Core stepping E6 are 64 bit Processor,
Since the AMD 64 logo is there on the processor box it is surely a 64 bit processor ( Unless shopkeeper didn't had any bad intentions).
You can download a small utility like CPU-z. Which will show all the details of yr computer...
Search on google from where to download.

--


----------



## IG (Nov 18, 2005)

thanks!


----------



## IG (Nov 22, 2005)

*img453.imageshack.us/img453/4378/cpuz6ka.png

Could someone take a look at this and tell me if is says 64 bit processor pls ? I think it does but not too sure and the cpuz readme does not have much info on this.....


----------



## siriusb (Nov 22, 2005)

x86-64 means that your cpu supports 64bit apps as well as 32 bit Apps, unlike 64bit cpus that support only 64bit OS.
IOW, it is that 64bit thing as advertised. Yours is a good one at that seeing that it's based on venice core (E6)as you've got sse3 instruction set.


----------



## IG (Nov 22, 2005)

cool...thanks! 
Now I can go on and get the amd64bit free bsd


----------



## geekysage (Nov 23, 2005)

siriusb said:
			
		

> x86-64 means that your cpu supports 64bit apps as well as 32 bit Apps, unlike 64bit cpus that support only 64bit OS.



 
AFAIK, all the 64 bit processors available in the market are backward compatible i.e. support 32 bit OSes. Even the server ones like the IBM RS/6000 are backward compatible! I think you confused 64 bit OS with the CPU. It's 64 bit OSes like Windows XP 64 bit that *need* 64 bit drivers and stuff.

Please don't hesitate to correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## siriusb (Nov 23, 2005)

Are you sure that all 64bit processors can run 32 bit OSes? If so, it would be interesting news to me. I've only heard of 64bit OSes linux/unix running on rs/6000 processors. The wiki on x64 says that the legacy mode in x64 is what enables 32/16 bit OSes to run on it. Seeing as pure 64bit processors didn't have this support, I didn't think 32bit OSes could've run on them.


----------



## Kniwor (Nov 23, 2005)

No not all 64 bit processors can run 32bit OS's.... but most processors available in the market can.... 10 years down the line 64 bit processors will not be able to run 32bit OS's.......


----------



## geekysage (Nov 23, 2005)

Are you serious?  (  , yeah i notice the similarity)
Man, i have an AMD X2 which is also 64 bit, like almost every other AMD processor, and i run Windows XP Pro 32 bit w/out any problems. It's weird you say that, makes me doubt myself - considering your earlier posts and discussions with me.





			
				siriusb said:
			
		

> Seeing as pure 64bit processors didn't have this support, I didn't think 32bit OSes could've run on them.


I don't know what you mean by pure because every 64 bit processor that i know of also runs in *legacy mode* i.e. supports 32 bit platforms. Of course, every major processor manufacturer has implemented 64 bit in a different way but they have still kept the processors backward compatible for obvious reasons.

I visited the wiki page and even there you can see that Long mode is just another mode *supported* by AMD64 architecture. The mode that the processor *chooses* to run in is still dependent on the OS.

I don't know why you got this idea but never mind. And I am not asking you to research and find one processor that runs only 64 bit OSes.   

*@kniwor:* 10 years down the line nobody will be making 32 bit OSes....sorry, i do not feel generous today.





> No not all 64 bit processors can run 32bit OS's.... but most processors available in the market can....


BvllShiat! another one of those "okay, i don't know shiat but i have to horn in...quick, say some!"


----------



## Kniwor (Nov 23, 2005)

lol....you make me laugh... why do u have to take it that way... well let me tell u what i meant...

A 64bit processor naturally does not support a 32bit OS.... this capability (backward compatibility) HAD TO BE ADDED...... and yes i said ADDED by the manufacturers..... 

hope u get my point... so 10 years down the line if u wish to install WIN XP(32 bit) on a proc....you wouldn't be able to do that....


----------



## siriusb (Nov 23, 2005)

You think amd x2 is a pure 64bit processor? X2 is another of those processors that supports the amd64 or x64 or x86-64 thing. This would be similar to the em64t thing too. That legacy mode is present only in these processors. Point out 64bit processors other than these types that run 32bit os, is all I am asking of you. It's just that I've never heard of anyone running such a thing. Correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## geekysage (Nov 23, 2005)

*@kniwor:* I did get your point but i think you didn't get mine. I said whatever i did because you just repeated what siriusb already mentioned.

*@siriusb:* This is just taking the wrong turn! I already mentioned AMD64, didn't I?
As for 64 bit processors that also run 32 bit stuff, scroll up and look at my first post. IBM RS/6000 is a 64 bit processor and runs 32 bit stuff. PowerPC used in Apple G5 is another example. Here's a quote from IBM's website.


> Customers with substantial technology investments in 32-bit systems will move towards 64-bit computing at different rates and for different reasons, such as the need for large file support. Some applications are best left as 32-bit programs, but should be able to coexist with applications that are ported to 64-bit. To provide customers with investment protection while offering the flexibility to deploy 64-bit technology according to their specific business needs, 64-bit systems should support 32-bit compatibility, and 32-bit and 64-bit computing environments should be able to coexist and share resources on the same system, just as 32-bit programs have in the past.
> Source


I can't understand why you want to stick with the *pure* 64 bit terminology. There is no such thing!! All 64 bit processors available in the market (yes, that means excluding those that are under research) support 32 bit platforms/applications.
I hope that clears it up. If you wanna discuss this issue further, please PM me. I don't wanna threadcrap.


----------



## Kniwor (Nov 23, 2005)

what about Intel's Itanium line of procs...... i never knew they supported 32bit....

They are pure 6bit and can only run some 32bit programs via emulators, which they do poorly at best.


----------



## siriusb (Nov 23, 2005)

The thing is, I was a bit groggy about 32bit app support and 32bit OS support. So you say there's no such thing as 32bit OS support? Ok, point taken.
Edit: I am confused at the same doubt as kniwor.


----------



## geekysage (Nov 23, 2005)

I stand corrected, guys. Intel Itanium is indeed a true 64 bit processor and is not backward compatible. I guess, i was just reading in the wrong circles.

I read the doc on IBM's site (quoted in my last post) a while back, it made sense and kinda got stuck in my head. And that's why i started thinking there would be no point in getting out a 64 bit processor which does not support the current 32 bit platforms. I also read this on intel's site, giving support to my thought that true 64 bit is just one of the operation modes:

Current 64 bit standards have the following operation modes -
1. 32 bit OS and 32 bit applications - Legacy mode
2. 64 bit OS and 32 bit applications - Compatibility mode
3. 64-bit OS and 64 bit applications - 64 bit mode

By the way, siriusb, I said that there's no such thing as pure 64 bit. I didn't say that there's no such thing as 32 bit OS support, in fact, that's quite contrary to what i have been saying so far.


----------



## Kniwor (Nov 24, 2005)

geekysage said:
			
		

> I stand corrected, guys. Intel Itanium is indeed a true 64 bit processor and is not backward compatible. I guess, i was just reading in the wrong circles.


Indeed...!!!




			
				geekysage said:
			
		

> *@kniwor:* 10 years down the line nobody will be making 32 bit OSes....sorry, i do not feel generous today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



now if u might want to take ur words back......


----------



## dabster (Nov 24, 2005)

siriusb said:
			
		

> x86-64 means that your cpu supports 64bit apps as well as 32 bit Apps, unlike 64bit cpus that support only 64bit OS.
> IOW, it is that 64bit thing as advertised. Yours is a good one at that seeing that it's based on venice core (E6)as you've got sse3 instruction set.



Are You Sure That This Processor is Based on Venice Core...Take a Closer Look at the ScreenCapture of CPU-Z it shows that it is Palermo Core...And I have Never heard of This core...I have heard of these only.
San Diego 
Venice 
Winchester 
Newcastle 
Clahammer 

Is Palermo a new one ???
--
dabster


----------



## Kniwor (Nov 25, 2005)

No there's nothing wrong with it.... there is Palermo core.....

and by the way there are many more cors thanu listed.... may be u forgot...

Sledgehammer
Toledo
Thoroughbred
Barton
Italy
Manchester


are few more that come to my memory....


----------



## siriusb (Nov 25, 2005)

Geekysage: The link you provided was confusing about 32bit OS and app. A man's gotta unlearn sometimes too.
dabster: All semprons are made by crippling some higher rated Athlon processor. The processor in question in this thread is of E6 revision, which is a highly overclockable venice core.


----------

